# Ford NewHolland 3430 adding hydraulic hook ups?



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

I really would like to get a front end loader set up on my tractor and I will need hydraulic hookups to do that as well. I've done a little research and have limited understanding of this but from what I can tell my tractor has no hydraulic rear remote hookups or a place for one currently. The tractor is a 98 I believe and has close to 600 hours.

So the point is I want a front end loader now what's it going to take to accomplish that starting with the Hydraulic hookups. Here is a photo of the tractor. https://imgur.com/c4pV9Qh


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

photo, or would it be more economical to just buy a second tractor that already has a loader and rear remotes ect. I really don't want to sell the one I have tho because for the most part, I know its history.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Get a 2nd. hand loader. That tractor has hydraulic ports that accept remotes, but for the best setup spring for a 'front-mounted pump'.


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

deerhide said:


> Get a 2nd. hand loader. That tractor has hydraulic ports that accept remotes, but for the best setup spring for a 'front-mounted pump'.


What is a front mounted pump? Is that just a part of the loader or is that an external pump for the tractor hydraulics?


----------

